# Should I buy a 2nd 65G or just get a 120G ?



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

I want another fish and have the room and budget to either buy a four foot 120g tank with a divider or pick up a second 65G tank. There are a lot of pro's and cons to each. 

New 65G , stand, glass tops, filter and heater. under $500 

new 120g , stand tops, filter and heater over $1000 

prices are from K.E. and in stock.

The best part with the 65g is the price and 2 independent bio systems.

with the 120g it all will fit into a 4 foot space.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

What will you be keeping in it? The best part of 2 tanks will be separate bio systems, but you can also keep different water parameters, incompatible species, etc. I love big tanks, but you're still limited in what you can keep with 1 tank, so unless you're after monster fish, go for the second tank.


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

Keeping a FH and a Red Texas - so I think they would be ok in exactly the same water conditions.

The 120g 48x24x24 is a sweet tank  .


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Just get this one then. Less than a new 65 g. 

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...fs-120-gal-aquarium-stand-price-dropped-3386/


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

I left him my number- I kinda want a show tank ! so I would be willing to drop about a G . My town house is up for sale - so It should look decent !


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I know what you mean, when you drop that kind of cash, you want it perfect. The tank ends up being the cheapest part of the hobby anyway. Red Texas sounds great. I saw that thread recently on here about the $1000 SRT. Not my kind of fish, but still, very stunning.


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

Have you ever thought of buying used? there's a 200g full set up in the classifieds for around the $1,000 mark witch is a killer deal.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Buying used can save you a bit, BUT, i've rarely bought used until lately, trust me.. I kinda regret on buying some of the used items. Reason being, I have some missing parts that was untold of, and the cleaning to do on them, especially on one of the canister filters that I bought was actually used on a saltwater tank and I didn't know about it.
It's just the hassle, but it CAN save you money, but when you have to order parts to replace or repair, it's the same thing as buying new! At least this has been my experience lately!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

id say it depends, id buy used if its ~like new~
not anything more than like 2 years old tho


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

I need it to fit into a certain spot so I need to get a new one I dont want a 6' tank I would rather have 2 3' tanks or a single 4'er .


----------



## Plazma (Jul 6, 2010)

One big tank is always nier then two smaller ,so much more room to organize things into what you would like


----------



## Sharkbait (Jun 15, 2010)

In my experience, the bigger the tank, the more stable the water. Bigger tanks are always much more impressive. I've got a 90 and I'm quite happy, but still would love to go bigger  Stick with the 120.

PS - Be cautious buying used. Majority of the time you're buying someone else's problem. If it's a show tank, it's gotta look mint.


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

for what you do (large fish) it would be better.120 gallon makes more sense. 

if you have smaller fish (mbuna), i would say two 65s


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Acipenser said:


> I want another fish and have the room and budget to either buy a four foot 120g tank with a divider or pick up a second 65G tank. There are a lot of pro's and cons to each.
> 
> New 65G , stand, glass tops, filter and heater. under $500
> 
> ...


I will give you a good deal on a 2 year old 75 gal with matching stand and whatever access you need. 4' by 16" perimeter. no scratches or chips.
I just picked up my 180 and part of the deal is my wife is making me lose one of my 75 gals.
I live in Poco (I bought the 20 gal aquahome off you last year) and could deliver also.
PM if interested and we can talk price.


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

if u can go big, it would be a real shame not too.


----------



## sean2477 (May 18, 2010)

I would definately go with the bigger tank.


----------

